# anyone has any experiece with IK Multimedia ARC



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

I came across this software package IK Multimedia ARC that comes with microphone. Does anyone has any experiece with it? How does it compare it to DRC? I believe DRC it only takes one measurement vs multiple measurements with IK Multimedia ARC.


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess noone has tried ARC. Perhaps those that use DRC can share their pre and post calibration measurements. I am a bit concerned with single point measurement. What did you guys use to measure FR? ECM8000?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Perhaps those that use DRC can share their pre and post calibration measurements


Probably better to ask that question in the convolver thread.

brucek


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you Brucek. I will try it there.


----------

